
A journey to the underwater volcanoes where life may have erupted (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/25/water/in-search-of-lifes-smoking-gun
======
jrd259
Black smokers are not volcanoes, but otherwise a good article. I'm glad they
cited Lane, I've read one of his books and one of his papers. He makes a good
argument for how the energy and chemo-gradients at the smokers make it a
likely crucible for biogenesis.

